# Ft. Stewart Hog Hunt



## tymunsta (Jun 15, 2013)

I'm new to the area and all I hear lately is how many wild hogs are here on Ft. Stewart. I just got my pass permit for hunting on post and would like to go and stalk some of these bad boys but would love to have someone out on the trails with me who is experienced at tracking them. Sort of like a guide if you would. If anyone is interested or know someone who wouldn't mind making a few bucks doing so, please hit me up!


----------



## Apex Predator (Jun 15, 2013)

Hogs are easy this time of year.  Drive the roads until you find lots of tracks crossing the road.  Check the prevailing wind.  Pick a creek drain in one of those high traffic areas that you can walk into the wind.  Wear out some shoe leather walking those drains with the wind in your face.  If you don't find fresh rooting sign within a few hundred yards of the road, go find another drain.  You will find them.  If you have one whole day, you should see 100 hogs or more.


----------



## tymunsta (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks for the pointers Apex! I'll try again this weekend and post the results.


----------



## phila64 (Jun 18, 2013)

Any rain at Ft Stewart?


----------



## Cavalry Scout (Jun 18, 2013)

I spent three years down there.  I little secret, watch the areas after units are done training.  Lots of MRE trash and fresh torn up dirt.  I have been out multiple times with range control to clear training areas and seen hogs.  *TOP SECRET* Mortar firing points, that's all Im gonna say.


----------



## tymunsta (Jun 18, 2013)

@Phila64, it just rained yesterday. Almost all night. @Cavarly Scout thanks, I'll keep that in mind!


----------



## richl025 (Jul 4, 2013)

Tymunsta,

Any luck recently? I'm new to FSGA as well and have been out a few times randomly looking for hog without success so far...


----------



## tymunsta (Jul 4, 2013)

Between the rain and family coming to town over the past three weeks I haven't been able to actually hunt since this posting. But I have been checking a few areas and can find plenty of fresh tacks. I think I may be able to walk those trails next week if you want to tag along!


----------



## BigRedObsession (Jul 7, 2013)

Y'all need to get out there and scout out or shoot something if possible before hunting season pressure is on. Its just around the bend.


----------



## base3448 (Jul 22, 2013)

*2013 Game Harvest Data Report*

Go to the Fort Stewart website, they have posted the 2013 games harvest data,  seem like the "E" areas had the most hog kills.  I would start there.  Funny thing, i never have hunted the "E" areas.  

I am thinking about going out this Saturday, send me a pm.  I don't know alot of areas, just because i kill in the areas i am in, all the time, why move.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Jul 22, 2013)

Too hot for me to hunt.


----------



## phila64 (Jul 22, 2013)

Hey Base,
I'm plan to go down there first week August and I will send you a PM.


----------



## robert carter (Jul 23, 2013)

I`m gonna star hunting down there again maybe tomorrow. I have been very busy and need some swamp time. RC


----------



## klown (Jul 23, 2013)

if you came to fort benning could take you hunting got three hogs this week and yesterday seen a sounder of about 30 with a monster about 300 pounds looked like he ran off the farm. I've noticed them eating acorns around evening find some nice acorn trees with recent signs and wait in the evening


----------



## tymunsta (Jul 24, 2013)

I was actually looking at heading that way in August to visit family in Columbus. I'll PM you when date is set. Does Benning still have one day hunting passes?


----------



## klown (Jul 24, 2013)

tymunsta said:


> I was actually looking at heading that way in August to visit family in Columbus. I'll PM you when date is set. Does Benning still have one day hunting passes?



have no idea


----------



## Teufelshund (Jul 25, 2013)

3 day pass $30 bucks. Call MWR 706-545-7978, gun registration required, hunter safety required.


----------



## Bama B (Jul 26, 2013)

You better have a waders or a boat right know everything is flooded on stewart. Most of the roads are under water. The good thing is its easy to find the hogs. If you do not mind cotton mouths and mosquitos the size of doves. We have property in evans boarding stewart and the hogs are walking up and down the county roads.


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Jul 27, 2013)

Bama B said:


> If you do not mind cotton mouths and mosquitos the size of chickens.



Fixed it for ya...lol.


----------



## hogman1 (Jul 28, 2013)

It took me roughly a year after I got there before I started really killing a lot of hogs. But when I figured out how to hunt them I killed one or two almost every time I went out. I stuck to 4 different areas. If one didn't produce for me, another would. And I would hit all of them in one day if they were all open. The E areas are really good areas for hogs. I like the swamp edges best. especially in the morning time. The evenings I liked to look around oak flats. And If I hunt all day I would stick to palmetto flats close to either a river or large swamp. Don't forget your skeeter box. Them things are so big I killed one that had a 13 inch beard one year.


----------



## klown (Jul 28, 2013)

hogman1 said:


> It took me roughly a year after I got there before I started really killing a lot of hogs. But when I figured out how to hunt them I killed one or two almost every time I went out. I stuck to 4 different areas. If one didn't produce for me, another would. And I would hit all of them in one day if they were all open. The E areas are really good areas for hogs. I like the swamp edges best. especially in the morning time. The evenings I liked to look around oak flats. And If I hunt all day I would stick to palmetto flats close to either a river or large swamp. Don't forget your skeeter box. Them things are so big I killed one that had a 13 inch beard one year.


----------



## phila64 (Jul 29, 2013)

Congrats on the hog and good video.


----------



## JoeyWommack (Jul 30, 2013)

Apex Predator said:


> Hogs are easy this time of year.  Drive the roads until you find lots of tracks crossing the road.  Check the prevailing wind.  Pick a creek drain in one of those high traffic areas that you can walk into the wind.  Wear out some shoe leather walking those drains with the wind in your face.  If you don't find fresh rooting sign within a few hundred yards of the road, go find another drain.  You will find them.  If you have one whole day, you should see 100 hogs or more.



Dang!!


----------



## dc410n1 (Aug 3, 2013)

Nice Hog I stuck in the D-area archery only.


----------



## dotties cutter (Aug 4, 2013)

I have a son in law who is a power company lineman and fort stewart is his  area and he sees big groups of hogs all across the base on the power line roads and they are not shy of the power trucks.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 5, 2013)

They are not shy of just about anything. I have drove up within 20 yards of them, got out, walked into the woods, and at 5 yards shot them. I have also walked straight up on a few boars when they were out rooting in some fields. The hogs on Stewart are very very used to activity and humans(in some areas) and it really helps the hunter out.


----------



## weekender (Aug 5, 2013)

that's a nice hog dc410n1, congrats on the bow kill


----------

